# Evidence for first stars validated in early study



## ehanes7612 (Mar 1, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=181&v=gmIImZ8uiOs

https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-02616-8


----------



## Secundino (Mar 1, 2018)

A fascinating read!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 1, 2018)

these are cool videos too

https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/ind...axies_Provide_New_Insights_on_Dark_Matter.ogv


https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?title=File:Turning_Black_Holes_into_Dark_Matter_Labs.webm


----------

